
SWIM: Scalable Weakly-Consistent Infection-Style Membership Protocol (2002) [pdf] - ch
http://www.cs.cornell.edu/~asdas/research/dsn02-SWIM.pdf
======
ch
SWIM is the gossip protocol that HashiCorp uses in Serf:
[https://serfdom.io](https://serfdom.io)

